# What cheese do you like?



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

I like many cheeses, im not going to mention any i like because i want to see what you guys like first, did you know cheese melted with MJ under it releases the THC into the oil?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 27, 2007)

yep, just like butter.....the mmmooooooo has some fat in it.
Muenster, Swiss, Baby swiss, Chedder, Montery, hot pepper man..thats just some. I like the spread cheeses around christmas from kraft too. Pineapple is my favorite on a ritz cracker....can polish off a whole jar.....
man now I'm hungry.

Don't get me into a hickory farms store.....have to bust out the "fibercon"


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a good few favorites as well but here are some of them;

1: Gouda
2: Fresh Mozzarella
3: Brie
4: Gorgonzola
5: Havarti

No certain favorite of those 5 but they are all good at certain times


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Velveeta....


Hahahhaha.

J/K.


----------



## rasta (Aug 27, 2007)

Fresh Mozzarella is the bomb ,,,provalone,,,,p,l,r


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

I know how much Riz likes parmesan cheese.   :hubba:


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

oh man dont even get me started lol.... parmesan cheese makes me want to toss my cookies :rofl:

give me some bavarian smoked or mexicana anyday  nothing moldy lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

OK....someone has to ask it.....hey Riz....tell us your parmesan experiences.

Hippy


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 27, 2007)

Stilton Blue, the smellier the better


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

Parmesan cheese is my kryptonite lol. 

Ive stood at the docs side while hes been violently sick, ive been down mines and endured the intoxicating stench of sulphur, ive worked with some seriously stagnant and chemical infested water, 

But parmesan?... I cant handle the smell. When somebody brings that stuff into my life i feel like a soldier in the Somme, trapped in the corner of a bunker during a mustard gas attack.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2007)

Dang dude...better behave or I'll torture you with some parm. cheese.

:giggle:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 27, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Parmesan cheese is my kryptonite lol.
> 
> Ive stood at the docs side while hes been violently sick, ive been down mines and endured the intoxicating stench of sulphur, ive worked with some seriously stagnant and chemical infested water,
> 
> But parmesan?... I cant handle the smell. When somebody brings that stuff into my life i feel like a soldier in the Somme, trapped in the corner of a bunker during a mustard gas attack.


 
:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Riz

can i steal your words?

i will show you what ive done with them when ive finished.

Hippy


----------



## the_riz (Aug 27, 2007)

sure as long as you dont re word me to sound like a jackass lol


----------



## Lady Green (Aug 27, 2007)

Up at the farm we make our own.........have you ever tried fresh curds? 
Holsteins rock!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> sure as long as you dont re word me to sound like a jackass lol


 
:spit: 

Riz....you crack me up.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 28, 2007)

Cheese strings lol:rofl:
I was never into cheese myself!


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 28, 2007)

Lady Green said:
			
		

> Up at the farm we make our own.........have you ever tried fresh curds?
> Holsteins rock!


 
OOoooohh...Lady Green, I love fresh curds!!!  Soo Yummy!!   

As for my other favorites:

Brie (double or triple cream)
Stilton w/dried apricots
Feta
Smoked Gouda
Muenster
Finnish Lappi
Tillamook Medium cheddar
Cream cheese   (with fresh raspberries and honey...)


----------



## Il Stugots (Aug 29, 2007)

so if i sandwhich sum bud into slices of mozzarella itll absorb the thc?


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

I know abunch of women that like famunda cheese :doh:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2007)

> so if i sandwhich sum bud into slices of mozzarella itll absorb the thc?



If you toast it or grill it or heat it in the oven, the answer is yes, i do it often, i must add this though, i flip my cheese over and pick the bud out, i dont like chewing bud lol
the oil exuded from the cheese dissolves the thc into it, ive a devil in me and im sharing a secret with you here.....my partner does not smoke or partake in thc, she is fully aware of my intake of thc, i make her 'cheese on toast' and slice some of 'my cheese' on her toast....i will only say this.....the night ends with a bang lol

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 30, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> I know abunch of women that like famunda cheese :doh:


 
(_Rolling eyes and shaking head)_ That's just sick, berserker!! (borrowing SM's substitute for puke smilie...:spit: )


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*The only way i can eat any cheese is if it's mixed with something. You know like cheeseburger, toasted cheese, macaroni and cheese and so on. Just cant eat the stuff by itself. Hey B your one sick MOFO.  *


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> (_Rolling eyes and shaking head)_ That's just sick, berserker!! (borrowing SM's substitute for puke smilie...:spit: )


Its all fun and games until she gets some in here eyes....lol


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 31, 2007)

Monterey Jack


----------

